
The Long Shadow Of The Valley Reaches Berlin - BerislavLopac
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/99548/The-Long-Shadow-Of-The-Valley-Reaches-Berlin.aspx
======
k__
"There are a lot of things missing here. And the successful cloning of
successful US startups (which happened with Facebook, LinkedIn, Groupon, and
many more here in Germany) is not the same as innovation."

THIS!

But on an abstract level it's still a problem of the Berlin scene.

When I see reports about start-ups in Berlin, it looks to me like a bunch of
wannabes trying to emulate Silicon Valley.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Meh... surely there's room for people who want to a startup thingie, but don't
want to live someplace awful like SV...

------
grn
What are the implications of this for a developer considering moving to
Berlin? Is it easy to find a company with a long-term vision with goals more
ambitious than the fastest possible exit?

